# Buds



## mrnice (Aug 9, 2014)

Juicy Fruity Chronic and Cheese.
Coming down within the next week.
Mrnice 

View attachment 92.jpg


View attachment 93.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh boy, those are nice mr nice. Looking very good. Congratulations.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice buds man, have an a-1 day.


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

Very Nice and Congrats all round, I've just been reading about Mr Nice ..too ...lol


----------



## mrnice (Aug 21, 2014)

So twelve days later they are still standing maybe they will come down this weekend.
Mrnice


----------



## mrnice (Aug 24, 2014)

The 4 x juicy chronic are hanging around and the 4 x cheese will join them tomorrow.
Btw do my other plants look ill.:giggle::giggle::giggle::giggle::giggle::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
Mrnice 

View attachment crap.jpg


View attachment jfc.jpg


View attachment ok.jpg


View attachment ill.jpg


----------



## Blackie54 (Aug 24, 2014)

Are these plants from seed or cuttings. I want something that size for outside growing. Any Ideas.


----------



## mrnice (Aug 25, 2014)

BLackie54 they were both originally from seed then cuts thereafter.
Btw the size is determined by when you  decide to flower them along with any training you do to keep them smaller.
Mrnice


----------



## Blackie54 (Aug 25, 2014)

Explain what you mean flower, can you force flower or something


----------



## mrnice (Aug 28, 2014)

Flower means when you place your plants into the 12/12 hours of light v darkness this forces flowering.
Btw my plants look worse than the pics i uploaded a couple of days ago.
First time ive lost a harvest since i started.
Ya live and learn
Pmsl.
mrnice


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice plants..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2015)

How did you lose the harvest?  Even though they did look rough, you should have been able to get a nice amount of bud off them.  What do you suppose happened?


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 30, 2015)

Are those buds in the top pictures indoors or out side?


----------

